# I have finally designed the rabbit run



## srhdufe

I have decided that instead of using the small shed for the rabbits i am going to move them into my dads shed. He said i can have it :thumbup:
His shed measures about 11ft x 7 ft

The run is going to wrap round most of it, and most importantly, it will have a roof. No more getting soaked when sweeping the run out!

In the run we are going to have lots of grass, with some partially burried tunnels, like bunny warrens so its more natural for them. Something on the lines of this 









They are going to have a digging corner too  
I am going to plant a few herbs in the grass along with a few dandilions for them to munch on.

Once all 5 are bonded, after the newbie has settled after having the snip, then they can all go out to play. I would love Stevie to go out with them too but i am not so sure. He is blind and i am worried they may bully him  
Thin k i should just take the plunge and try him with them? :

Oh and the best part of it all..... I can paint it any colour i like!! I want it to be purple  :lol:


----------



## happysaz133

Wow that will look fantastic!


----------



## big_bear

omg thats amazing !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lollie1515

Sounds like a palace!!! such lucky buns!!!


----------



## emzybabe

sounds great! there is a blind bunny at the rescue, he gets on fine but I think moving him or giving him more space he will struggle. I would try it tho the others will look after him hopefully.

I would love to have tunnels like that, but would never be able to catch an ill bunny or a well bunny that knows its worming time.


----------



## srhdufe

emzybabe said:


> I would love to have tunnels like that, but would never be able to catch an ill bunny or a well bunny that knows its worming time.


You have a point there actually

Daisy does tend to bolt when she knows i want to get a hold of her


----------



## hazyreality

That looks great 

Lucky Buns!

I had a blind rabbit, he was ok in a small hutch but when I increased his space(even to a 6ft hutch) he panicked a bit. He wasn't neutered so I couldnt try him with other buns but I think it would help them to be with other, I would say it was worth trying 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie

Can I come and play with your rabbits? That looks amazing, just add a blanket and some ant covered sandwiches for a nice picnic on that hill.


----------



## Matrix/Logan

Wow!! I am putting my best bunny disguise outfit on and moving in!! :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe

Kammie said:


> Can I come and play with your rabbits? That looks amazing, just add a blanket and some ant covered sandwiches for a nice picnic on that hill.


:lol: course 



Matrix/Logan said:


> Wow!! I am putting my best bunny disguise outfit on and moving in!! :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol: I think i would notice


----------



## simplysardonic

Kammie said:


> Can I come and play with your rabbits? That looks amazing, just add a blanket and some ant covered sandwiches for a nice picnic on that hill.


Never mind that, can I come & LIVE with your rabbits? Its lovely, like something out of Hobbiton


----------



## srhdufe

simplysardonic said:


> Never mind that, can I come & LIVE with your rabbits? Its lovely, like something out of Hobbiton


Only if you eat veg and hay :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kammie

simplysardonic said:


> Never mind that, can I come & LIVE with your rabbits? Its lovely, like something out of Hobbiton


When I first looked at it I thought "Teletubbies?"


----------

